# Opening Old Posts



## woljags (Mar 13, 2011)

Hi i'm still having trouble opening some of the older posts,i just get a error message


----------



## Wurger (Mar 13, 2011)

Which one does cause the problem?


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2011)

Links to the posts would be a big help, otherwise we can do nothing about it.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2011)

Tick Tock Tick Tock Tick Tock...


----------



## horseUSA (Mar 13, 2011)

also if you can post the error message that would really help. hard to chase down the issue without knowing the error.


----------



## woljags (Mar 13, 2011)

ok i will try to find which post i was looking at,i think it was in the start to finish build section,i'm just trying to help you restore your site

on another note don't put unnessersary comments like tick tock or the like to me son,you wouldn't do it in the real world to someones face so don't do it here


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 13, 2011)

woljags said:


> on another note don't put unnessersary comments like tick tock or the like to me son,you wouldn't do it in the real world to someones face so don't do it here



I meant no harm by it, you need to lighten up. If you took it to offense, then I apologize, as I said no harm was meant by it. How do you expect us to correct a problem, if we do not know what you are talking about?

Also, do not refer to me as son...

1. I am not your son, thankfully.

2. I am not a child.

Now back to your original reason for this post. Could it be you were trying to post in a closed thread? Otherwise it very well could have had something to do with the updates. Either way I am sure we can fix the problem.


----------



## woljags (Apr 11, 2011)

hi i tried to open the recent purchases thread but i keep getting an error message,any chance you could look at it please


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 11, 2011)

Nothing wrong with it... Probably a problem at your end.


----------



## woljags (Apr 11, 2011)

ok i will check it out thanks


----------



## Njaco (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a strange one opening threads:

I've tried to get to a thread I did 2 years ago but.....the only way to explain it is to do this.

Go to my Profile
Click on My Threads
anybody who can open page 12 of my list of threads gets a cookie!

Really strange, been trying to open it for a week now.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 15, 2011)

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/search.php?searchid=58802&pp=&page=12

Wheres my cookie, son?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2011)

So it must be my computer. I still can't open it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jun 16, 2011)

has to be, what thread are you looking for?


----------



## Njaco (Jun 16, 2011)

can't remember now.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 17, 2011)

Chris,

Try to cleanup your history, especially the cookies. This can easily be done in Firefox, but if you're using IE, good luck.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jun 17, 2011)

Since I am using IE8 that must be why I can't open my page 2 of "My Threads." The crazy part was that when you could still view the user profiles while logged off I could open that link. When I logged in it wouldn't work anymore...


Wheels


----------



## Freebird (Jun 21, 2011)

Njaco said:


> can't remember now.


 
Some thread about memory loss in old folks and how they can't figure out them newfangled computer thingies.....


----------



## Njaco (Jun 21, 2011)

Well, heres a new twist: Tried on my PC at work and THAT can't get page 12 either. Hmmmm, the mystery deepens.


----------



## Marcel (Jun 22, 2011)

I recomend everyone to install a second browser next to their standard one, even if you want to use IE as a standard. Install Chrome or Firefox for these kind of things. Any one of these browsers can get problems and you can test with the other browsers if they have the same problem.
But rule no.1:
Regularly clean up your history, so throw away cookies, cache, passwords, the whole lot. About 80% of these kind of problems come from truncated history fiiles in any of these browsers.


----------

